# December 2020 POTM Winner



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2021)

Well folks, we have just concluded the last monthly Photo of the Month contest of the year 2020. As soon as I post this, I am off to get the 2020 Photo of the Year contest up and running. I want to personally thank everyone who took time out of their schedule and lives to participate in the forum, whether you took a photo that was nominated, you actually nominated, or you voted. You all contributed, and without you, we'd have no contest.
 Now, let's get to the congrats. We had a clear and extremely popular winner this month with  " Mirror Lake " by @Evertking. Thanks to @terri  for nominating this winner!







 Tied for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place this time, we had ( in order of nomination ) " Pocket Knife " by @ZombiesniperJr, " Wile E Coyote on the hunt " by @MSnowy, and " 1st Snowy Owl of fall 2020 " also by @MSnowy. These were nominated in order by @ronlane, @SquarePeg and @mountainjunkie.
 Congrats to everyone mentioned above and also to the other nominated photographers. While the year itself left much to be desired, we had some really outstanding photos shared in 2020. Let's see if we can make 2021 even better!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 8, 2021)

Super image, well deserved @Evertking


----------



## Space Face (Jan 8, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 8, 2021)

Congratulations Evertking! Well deserved.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 8, 2021)

awesome


----------



## terri (Jan 8, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## Evertking (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## CherylL (Jan 10, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 10, 2021)

lovely image.


----------



## nokk (Jan 11, 2021)

well done


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice one


----------



## johngpt (Jan 12, 2021)

It is truly a marvelous image!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 18, 2021)

Congrats on a great image!


----------

